# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Daemon Tools Pro - Advanced 4.41 (0314.0232)

## wezzy21

Обновилась версия одной из лучших программ для эмуляции компакт-дисков. Эта программа единственный достойный конкурент Alcohol 120%. На сегодняшний день, DAEMON Tools Pro Advanced сочетает все необходимые компоненты, для полного эмулирования и создания точной копии диска. Эта версия полностью поддерживает новую Windows 7.


Если все буквы для приводов закончились, Daemon Tools способен и дальше создавать виртуальные устройства, только без букв. Также Daemon Tools Pro Advanced может эмулировать до 2-х IDE устройств.

Особенности:
- Опциональность расширенной эмуляции
- Работает с *.iso и *.mds образы, используя предустановленные профили
- Дружественный пользовательский интерфейс
- Позволяет управлять сборкой образа
- Показывает свойства виртуальных устройств
- Предоставляет возможность монтирования образа в папку
- Запись образов с RMPS данными
- Возможность авторизации при монтировании образов с общим сетевым доступом
- Настройка контекстного меню для образов и виртуальных приводов

Изменения:
- Добавлена поддержка образов APE
- Добавлена новая версия SPTD - 1.78
- Добавлено новое устройство для создание базовой эмуляции
- Улучшена портативная установка
- Исправлена несовместимость с Power2Go и PowerDVD
- Исправлены небольшие ошибки

ОС: Windows 2000, XP, Vista, 7
Русский язык: есть
Лекарство: присутствует
Размер: 12,4 Мб

Примечание. У версии Advanced вечный триал, не обращайте внимание на надпись "Осталось 20 дней".

[Letitbit] - скачать
[Shareflare] - скачать
[DepositFiles] - скачать

----------

sypersima (03.07.2013)

----------

